# Aggressive dog???



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi
I have a 3 yr old male Yorkshire terrier.
He weighs 6 kilos.
He has a placid temperament and loves people.
Recently he was attacked and thrown around by a schnauzer for no reason other than saying hello!
Today he was again attacked by a jack Russell.
Luckily I managed to lift him up by his harness before the jack got to him.
Now , it is becoming obvious to me that there are a lot of aggressive dogs that need to be muzzled.
If your dog is aggressive then buy one before your dog maims or kills another.
Personally I am now equipped with a large beating stick and will use it without remorse on the next dog that attempts to hurt him.
Muzzle it or lose its teeth!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mr G said:


> Hi
> I have a 3 yr old male Yorkshire terrier.
> He weighs 6 kilos.
> He has a placid temperament and loves people.
> ...


How was he attacked by the Jack Russell if you picked him up before the dog got there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. What a pleasant first post. I hope you will find here exactly what you're looking for


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

You sound charming


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

Don't go hitting dogs or any animal. If you are in the uk and somebody sees you hit a dog with a stick you will most likely be reported to the RSPCA. Other owners just need to take responsibility and train their dogs and if needs be muzzle them. I assure you my dog has issues with rude dogs and if you were to hit my dog with that stick you might be bit not by my dog but by me and your stick would be thrown as far away as possible. If you go round being so cruel and hitting dogs that approach your dog you will one day hit the wrong dog and the dog will tell you off in the only way she or he knows how. That won't be the dogs fault either, it will be your fault.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Hi
> I have a 3 yr old male Yorkshire terrier.
> He weighs 6 kilos.
> He has a placid temperament and loves people.
> ...


Oh, and just FYI, if your dog approaches mine uninvited to "just say hi", I will prevent your dog from making contact. However necessary.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr G said:


> Hi
> I have a 3 yr old male Yorkshire terrier.
> He weighs 6 kilos.
> He has a placid temperament and loves people.
> ...


Well hello and thank you for your lovely first post.

If you picked him up before the Jack Russell got to him, then he wasn't attacked.

When you say he was attacked for saying hello, do you allow him to approach other dogs?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Oh, and just FYI, if your dog approaches mine uninvited to "just say hi", I will prevent your dog from making contact. However necessary.


So would I.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Well hello and thank you for your lovely first post.
> 
> If you picked him up before the Jack Russell got to him, then he wasn't attacked.
> 
> When you say he was attacked for saying hello, do you allow him to approach other dogs?


Certainly seems like OP needs to not let their dog approach other dogs.


----------



## DogsGoneRoaming (Nov 4, 2016)

It may be stressful being in situations where your dog is threatened but carrying around a stick with the sole intention of using it as a weapon is most likely illegal and likely to get you into trouble with another owner if you were to strike their dog, even if you feel its justified sometimes situations do appear different in other peoples eyes.

My boy basically growls, bark and pulls like hes aggressive when he can see another dog and hes on his lead, he means zero harm though and is an extremely friendly and peaceful dog. On the other hand if you were to strike him with a stick his owner certainly wouldn't be peaceful, calm or open to reason. I suggest walking away from other dogs and putting yourself between your dog and others if its that huge an issue.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

DogsGoneRoaming said:


> It may be stressful being in situations where your dog is threatened but carrying around a stick with the sole intention of using it as a weapon is most likely illegal and likely to get you into trouble with another owner if you were to strike their dog, even if you feel its justified sometimes situations do appear different in other peoples eyes.
> 
> My boy basically growls, bark and pulls like hes aggressive when he can see another dog and hes on his lead, he means zero harm though and is an extremely friendly and peaceful dog. On the other hand if you were to strike him with a stick his owner certainly wouldn't be peaceful, calm or open to reason. I suggest walking away from other dogs and putting yourself between your dog and others if its that huge an issue.


Good suggestion. Better and safer than being a cruel evil human who is happy to smack a dog when really op shouldn't let their dog approach other dogs.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

We have a large walkies area and some days there are 10 or more dogs off leads going barmy...sometimes a little ruck then kisses and play, dogs have to socialise or they get frustrated.

And on a lead they have no choice when its "Fight or Flee"


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> We have a large walkies area and some days there are 10 or more dogs off leads going barmy...sometimes a little ruck then kisses and play, dogs have to socialise or they get frustrated.
> 
> And on a lead they have no choice when its "Fight or Flee"


Bit of a generalisation.

My JRT certainly doesn't have to socialise. She's quite happy in her own World, looking for squirrels, rummaging in the hedges or chasing a ball.

She has no interest in other dogs or in tearing round with them.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Bit of a generalisation.
> 
> My JRT certainly doesn't have to socialise. She's quite happy in her own World, looking for squirrels, rummaging in the hedges or chasing a ball.
> 
> She has no interest in other dogs or in tearing round with them.


Completely agree.

In fact, Bear is happier not socialising unless its a dog he knows well and has developed a 'rapport' with so to speak. I think Bear and Rosie would get on well, a walk where everyone ignores everyone :Hilarious


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> We have a large walkies area and some days there are 10 or more dogs off leads going barmy...sometimes a little ruck then kisses and play, *dogs have to socialise or they get frustrated.*
> 
> And on a lead they have no choice when its "Fight or Flee"


They really don't.

Dogs, like people, are individuals that come with multitudes of personalities & preferences, many prefer their own company or the company of familiar dogs.

I can relate to that


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Well I certainly hope I never meet you and your dog!

I have a Mini Schnauzer who doesn't like strange dogs running up to him to say "hello" especially when they try to push their faces up his nostrils!. If they do he'll give a warning growl to let them know their attention isn't welcome and if they don't take the hint and move away, he'll bark to press the point home. If I was walking him alone it would never reach that stage because I'd intervene and shoo your dog away and walk in another direction.

If however, I had my other dog, a Shar-Pei with me as well, at my Schnauzer's first growl, she would step in between him and your dog to block any further contact between them. She has the patience of Job and your dog could say "hello" for hours and all she'd do is stand there and ignore him!

My two are closely bonded and do everything together and the pair of them are quite happy to do their own thing which is normally staying close to me, quietly exploring and sniffing the ground. When they want to play they'll race each other round the garden or have a good play fight until they're exhausted. They both know and abide by the rules and certainly don't need to socialise with other dogs to enjoy themselves!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr G said:


> Hi
> I have a 3 yr old male Yorkshire terrier.
> He weighs 6 kilos.
> He has a placid temperament and loves people.
> ...


So are you saying that you did not have your dog on a short lead, you allowed it to approach another unknown dog without ascertaining from the owner if that idea was a good one?

Or did the dogs come over to you and your dog uninvited whilst you had total control over your dog?

It has become obvious to me that there are a lot of rude dogs and owners that need to be trained and controlled.
If you have no control over your dog, do not let if off the lead.
If your dog invades the space of me and mine expect that your dog will be beaten without remorse at the next atttempt it makes.
Put a lead on it or lose it.

I guess we kind of understand each other now?


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Colliebarmy said:


> We have a large walkies area and some days there are 10 or more dogs off leads going barmy...sometimes a little ruck then kisses and play, dogs have to socialise or they get frustrated.
> 
> And on a lead they have no choice when its "Fight or Flee"


They really don't have to socialise. Mine get frustrated if dogs don't respect their space.

On a lead I manage their walk so that they don't have to fight or flee. That's my job; to keep rude dogs and their owners at bay!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> We have a large walkies area and some days there are 10 or more dogs off leads going barmy...sometimes a little ruck then kisses and play, dogs have to socialise or they get frustrated.
> 
> And on a lead they have no choice when its "Fight or Flee"


And on the other end of the scale you have dogs like my Cash who whilst 'ok' with other dogs lacks manners and will push & push & push to get dogs to run around and play in his style only. So yeah, not a good idea to let him have a free for all with up to 10 dogs in which he will be learning nothing more than bully boy tactics to get what he wants. Far better for me to manage his interactions.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Define "attack"?
Define "just saying hello"?

Let me make one thing perfectly clear - if your dog approached mine without my consent, he'd be "saying hello" to nobody but me. Amazing how effective a human barricade (even of 1) can be in dissuading a dog to try his luck, without any violence of any kind. If that didn't work, I'd do whatever was humanely necessary to stop the little blighter from approaching my dog.

If, however, your dog still somehow managed to get past me and get to my dog, and my dog was forced to take matters into his own paws, and you then tried to belt him with a stick, it wouldn't be my dog you'd need to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

LinznMilly said:


> Define "attack"?
> Define "just saying hello"?
> 
> Let me make one thing perfectly clear - if your dog approached mine without my consent, he'd be "saying hello" to nobody but me. Amazing how effective a human barricade (even of 1) can be in dissuading a dog to try his luck, without any violence of any kind. If that didn't work, I'd do whatever was humanely necessary to stop the little blighter from approaching my dog.
> ...


Same here, OP would need to worry about me. I might be visually impaired but I'm not a sicko, I will defend my dog if I have to against people like OP who belt dogs with sticks when actually it seems OP is at fault if they are letting their dog approach other dogs. I wouldn't hit a dog though.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Mr G said:


> Hi
> I have a 3 yr old male Yorkshire terrier.
> He weighs 6 kilos.
> He has a placid temperament and loves people.
> ...


Ah god, you could be talking about Me and Muttly here. Muttly has told off a few dogs that have run over to us and jumped on him! He made one squeel, well sorry but you let your dog come over uninvited, while I had mine on a short lead walking away from you!

Not all dogs like to meet others, just like humans and if you came anywhere near my dog with a stick, you would be the one loosing your teeth.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Muttly said:


> Ah god, you could be talking about Me and Muttly here. Muttly has told off a few dogs that have run over to us and jumped on him! He made one squeel, well sorry but you let your dog come over uninvited, while I had mine on a short lead walking away from you!
> 
> Not all dogs like to meet others, just like humans and if you came anywhere near my dog with a stick, you would be the one loosing your teeth.


If any dog attacks another for no reason it needs a muzzle end of.
As for your comment you would get the stick first then your dog


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr G said:


> If any dog attacks another for no reason it needs a muzzle end of.
> As for your comment you would get the stick first then your dog


Really?

Your 2nd post & you're threatening violence against another member?

You must be such a big, tough man!


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> You sound charming


I am an avid dog lover make no mistake but if you hurt what is mine I will sure as hell retaliate..


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> If any dog attacks another for no reason it needs a muzzle end of.
> As for your comment you would get the stick first then your dog


Dogs don't attack for no reason. Don't let your dog approach other dogs. Oh and don't you dare smack a dog or any animal with a stick. You really are a cruel evil person.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> I am an avid dog lover make no mistake but if you hurt what is mine I will sure as hell retaliate..


Clearly you are a cruel human.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> Really?
> 
> Your 2nd post & you're threatening violence against another member?
> 
> You must be such a big, tough man!


I think you must be illiterate?
The man said he will knock my teeth out so please read before you jump in fool


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> I think you must be illiterate?
> The man said he will knock my teeth out so please read before you jump in fool


Now you are calling other members fools, nice not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Where is the rep system when you need it. Would love to give this dog abusing idiot a negative rep.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

danielled said:


> Dogs don't attack for no reason. Don't let your dog approach other dogs. Oh and don't you dare smack a dog or any animal with a stick. You really are a cruel evil person.


You obviously know little about dogs.
Many attack for no reason hence why I posted.
I think you guys must be the owners of aggressive dogs!


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

danielled said:


> Clearly you are a cruel human.


Clearly you are a numb skull


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr G said:


> I think you must be illiterate?
> The man said he will knock my teeth out so please read before you jump in fool


Far from illiterate, thankyou, & probably more intelligent that you 

She is a _she_, & rather than jumping in threatening violence against animals & other people, when your post insinuates your dog ran up to another dog, which is NOT acceptable.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr G said:


> I am an avid dog lover make no mistake but if you hurt what is mine I will sure as hell retaliate..


Let's be clear.

If you allow your dog to approach other dogs, you run the risk that some dogs may not appreciate that and react with aggression.

If your dog then gets hurt, that is your fault and nobody else's, so I suggest you take your stick and beat some sense into yourself.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

danielled said:


> Good suggestion. Better and safer than being a cruel evil human who is happy to smack a dog when really op shouldn't let their dog approach other dogs.


I agree . My dog run over to him and that was my mistake however it does not justify an aggressive dog


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> You obviously know little about dogs.
> Many attack for no reason hence why I posted.
> I think you guys must be the owners of aggressive dogs!


Dogs attack for no reason, is that what you think? Moves finger in a no motion side to side while saying wrongo. Are you in the uk. If you are I think we will warn the RSPCA about you. There is such a thing as rude dogs who barge up to others then get told off and if need be attacked by other dogs because their uneducated owner think he is only saying hello.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Let's be clear.
> 
> If you allow your dog to approach other dogs, you run the risk that some dogs may not appreciate that and react with aggression.
> 
> If your dog then gets hurt, that is your fault and nobody else's, so I suggest you take your stick and beat some sense into yourself.


Maybe that's true but if I approach another human and become aggressive is that acceptable?
Owners of aggressive dogs are the problem


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> I agree . My dog run over to him and that was my mistake however it does not justify an aggressive dog


Wrongo again. Some dogs don't like rude greeters.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

danielled said:


> Dogs attack for no reason, is that what you think? Moves finger in a no motion side to side while saying wrongo. Are you in the uk. If you are I think we will warn the RSPCA about you. There is such a thing as rude dogs who barge up to others then get told off and if need be attacked by other dogs because their uneducated owner think he is only saying hello.


I bet you don't even own a dog


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr G said:


> I agree . My dog run over to him and that was my mistake however it does not justify an aggressive dog


You're wrong.

Remember, you're dealing with animals.

I suggest you keep your Space Invader under control and away from other dogs.

I'll say again. If your dog gets hurt as a result of invading another dog's space, it's your fault, so, instead of waging war on other dogs, why don't you have a very good look at how you allow your dog to behave.

I will say, if your dog barged up to my Jack Russell, he/she would get a very sharp warning. She is not remotely aggressive, but she does not appreciate rude dogs.

If you were walking down the street and some strange guy ran up to you and barged right into your space, how would you react?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr G said:


> Maybe that's true but if I approach another human and become aggressive is that acceptable?
> *Owners of aggressive dogs are the problem*


No.

Owners of dogs allowed to randomly run up to other dogs who are minding their own business are the problem.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

danielled said:


> Now you are calling other members fools, nice not.


Get yourself ready for school


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Sweety said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> Remember, you're dealing with animals.
> 
> ...


Not aggressively???


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Clearly you are a numb skull


Wrongo again. Third time you have been wrong in reply to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Get yourself ready for school


It's you who needs to go to school.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> No.
> 
> Owners of dogs allowed to randomly run up to other dogs who are minding their own business are the problem.


I agree but it has happened numerous times and he's been on his lead so what's the answer?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Keep your dog under close control and, or on a lead and only allow him to 'say hello' to dogs after getting their owners permission first...


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> No.
> 
> Owners of dogs allowed to randomly run up to other dogs who are minding their own business are the problem.


That's very true.. and when they are on a lead and still attacked ??


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr G said:


> Not aggressively???


It doesn't matter.

Some dogs like to socialise and some don't. Some dogs want to be left alone, in their own space, won't approach other dogs and don't appreciate another barging into their space.

If my dogs are onlead and a potentially aggressive dog approaches, I will do whatever I have to do to protect my dogs.

That is completely different to allowing your dog to run at others.

If you don't want your dog to be attacked, I really feel you need to get that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> Keep your dog under close control and, or on a lead and only allow him to 'say hello' to dogs after getting their owners permission first...


Just what I was going to suggesting. And while Mr G is at it get rid of that stick.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> Keep your dog under close control and, or on a lead and only allow him to 'say hello' to dogs after getting their owners permission first...


Yes I have learnt that now and I agree.. as I said earlier it has happened when he's on his lead, so who's fault is that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Yes I have learnt that now and I agree.. as I said earlier it has happened when he's on his lead, so who's fault is that?


If you let your dog approach other dogs when he is onlead then your fault.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr G said:


> I agree but it has happened numerous times and he's been on his lead so what's the answer?


Assess what can be changed so that risks are minimised- time & place of walks, avoidance measures (turn around & walk away, cross the road, whatever gets your dog as far from a potential threat as possible as quickly as possible).

Only allow your dog to interact with other dogs he's comfortable with.

If you genuinely feel an out of control dog is a danger to others report them to the dog warden.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> Assess what can be changed so that risks are minimised- time & place of walks, avoidance measures (turn around & walk away, cross the road, whatever gets your dog as far from a potential threat as possible as quickly as possible).
> 
> Only allow your dog to interact with other dogs he's comfortable with.
> 
> If you genuinely feel an out of control dog is a danger to others report them to the dog warden.


Yes to that, today I had to cross the road to get Buddy away from a strange dog.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Well hello and thank you for your lovely first post.
> 
> If you picked him up before the Jack Russell got to him, then he wasn't attacked.
> 
> When you say he was attacked for saying hello, do you allow him to approach other dogs?


Hi and thanks.. yes he did run over on that occasion so my fault.
The other times he was on a lead and the dog attacked him as myself and the owner were talking.
Still not their fault?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Mr G said:


> Yes I have learnt that now and I agree.. as I said earlier it has happened when he's on his lead, so who's fault is that?


Depends on the context...

If your dog is under control and on a lead, if a strange dog comes over to your dog uninvited then ask the owner to recall or come and fetch their dog... if they don't you could say your dog has something contagious, walk away from the strange dog, stand in between your dog and the strange dog, throw a handful of treats/dog biscuits to the strange dog and leave the area... there are various ways to remove yourself and your dog from the situation.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr G said:


> I agree . My dog run over to him and that was my mistake however it does not justify an aggressive dog


But YOUR aggression is warranted?

Dogs are not "aggressive" per se any more than people are.

Both can exhibit aggressive behaviour in many contexts.

Please be aware that the dog whose space yours invades may be

deaf
blind
elderly
post operative
under rehabilitation
that way because it has been attacked by other dogs

Ergo, please extend to others the courtesy you no doubt expect for yourself and your dog.

If your dog is off lead and you cannot control what it does then you (and your dog) have to suffer the potential consequences or you have to have it on a lead.

It is really that simple


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Hi and thanks.. yes he did run over on that occasion so my fault.
> The other times he was on a lead and the dog attacked him as myself and the owner were talking.
> Still not their fault?


Your fault because you shouldn't have let your dog approach the other dog onlead.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Well hello and thank you for your lovely first post.
> 
> If you picked him up before the Jack Russell got to him, then he wasn't attacked.
> 
> When you say he was attacked for saying hello, do you allow him to approach other dogs?


Hi and thanks.. yes he did run over on that occasion so my fault.
The other times he was on a lead and the dog attacked him as myself and the owner were talking.
Still not their fault?


DogsGoneRoaming said:


> It may be stressful being in situations where your dog is threatened but carrying around a stick with the sole intention of using it as a weapon is most likely illegal and likely to get you into trouble with another owner if you were to strike their dog, even if you feel its justified sometimes situations do appear different in other peoples eyes.
> 
> My boy basically growls, bark and pulls like hes aggressive when he can see another dog and hes on his lead, he means zero harm though and is an extremely friendly and peaceful dog. On the other hand if you were to strike him with a stick his owner certainly wouldn't be peaceful, calm or open to reason. I suggest walking away from other dogs and putting yourself between your dog and others if its that huge an issue.


thanks I will do so and I will also buy a Rottweiler and then we can have a fair battle


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

danielled said:


> Your fault because you shouldn't have let your dog approach the other dog onlead.


You caught up? Well done


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr G said:


> Hi and thanks.. yes he did run over on that occasion so my fault.
> The other times he was on a lead and the dog attacked him as myself and the owner were talking.
> Still not their fault?
> 
> thanks I will do so and I will also buy a Rottweiler and then we can have a fair battle


Clearly you know little about Rottweilers, now of course if you were talking a Maligator..................


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

danielled said:


> Your fault because you shouldn't have let your dog approach the other dog onlead.


Lol
Shall I avoid every dog out there?
Your so annoying


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Lol
> Shall I avoid every dog out there?
> Your so annoying


Only let him approach dogs he is comfortable with. Oh and less of the name calling.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

smokeybear said:


> But YOUR aggression is warranted?
> 
> Dogs are not "aggressive" per se any more than people are.
> 
> ...


Agreed! And when he's on a lead and still getaway attacked? No one can seem to answer that one yet


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Agreed! And when he's on a lead and still getaway attacked? No one can seem to answer that one yet


Lol we have answered that a few times if you'd like to actually read.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr G said:


> Hi and thanks.. yes he did run over on that occasion so my fault.
> The other times he was on a lead and the dog attacked him as myself and the owner were talking.
> Still not their fault?


It's not uncommon for dogs that are fine with other dogs when offlead to show reactivity/aggro/frustration when on lead.

I don't allow any of my dogs to approach other unfamiliar dogs, whether they're on or off the lead, & I expect other dog walkers to extend the same courtesy to us.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

danielled said:


> Only let him approach dogs he is comfortable with. Oh and less of the name calling.


The funny thing is this.. I have owned a lot of dogs over the years and I know a good and a bad dog.
I have also rehomed many that had no quality of life.
If any dog suddenly attacks for no reason it's no good if you lot can't understand that then I can't say any more


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr G said:


> Agreed! And when he's on a lead and still getaway attacked? No one can seem to answer that one yet


I will.

When you say he's onlead, does that mean a short lead, by your side, or a flexi lead which he's allowed to run out on to p*ss off other dogs?

If my dogs were onlead, by my side, and were approached by another dog, I would do whatever I needed to get rid of that dog.

However, if I allowed one of my dogs to run up to another and my dog got hurt, I would blame myself.

Why don't you get that other dog owners don't want to share your dog?

So far as you threatening to beat any dog which shows aggression to yours, be careful the tables aren't turned and some dog owner, fed up of your rude little dog, doesn't lay into yours.

You may think your dog is adorable, but other people don't.

You are allowing him to put himself at risk. If he does it with the wrong dog, he could be seriously injured or killed. Up to you.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> It's not uncommon for dogs that are fine with other dogs when offlead to show reactivity/aggro/frustration when on lead.
> 
> I don't allow any of my dogs to approach other unfamiliar dogs, whether they're on or off the lead, & I expect other dog walkers to extend the same courtesy to us.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> The funny thing is this.. I have owned a lot of dogs over the years and I know a good and a bad dog.
> I have also rehomed many that had no quality of life.
> If any dog suddenly attacks for no reason it's no good if you lot can't understand that then I can't say any more


Have you actually bothered to go back and read what we said?


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Sweety said:


> I will.
> 
> When you say he's onlead, does that mean a short lead, by your side, or a flexi lead which he's allowed to run out on to p*ss off other dogs?
> 
> ...


Short lead next to me..I give up with you guys


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Oh, and just FYI, if your dog approaches mine uninvited to "just say hi", I will prevent your dog from making contact. However necessary.


Ok that's great
And where is the socialisation aspect?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr G said:


> Short lead next to me..I give up with you guys


Good. Best end to you.

I wish your little dog luck. He's going to need it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Short lead next to me..I give up with you guys


So put yourself between your dog and the strange dog, simple as.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr G said:


> Short lead next to me..I give up with you guys


Why is this such a hard concept to grasp?

Would you rather your dog gets attacked because you don't take steps to minimise the risks?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr G said:


> Ok that's great
> And where is the socialisation aspect?


Why can't you understand that not all dogs want to socialise?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Good. Best end to you.
> 
> I wish your little dog luck. He's going to need it.


Completely agree poor little dog.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> Why is this such a hard concept to grasp?
> 
> Would you rather your dog gets attacked because you don't take steps to minimise the risks?


Even I grasped it and I have disabilities that include learning difficulties.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

smokeybear said:


> So are you saying that you did not have your dog on a short lead, you allowed it to approach another unknown dog without ascertaining from the owner if that idea was a good one?
> 
> Or did the dogs come over to you and your dog uninvited whilst you had total control over your dog?
> 
> ...


Lol.. that's actually very good.. now if my dog is next to me on a SHORT lead and the other dog on a lead attacks is that my fault?


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

danielled said:


> Completely agree poor little dog.


He's great thanks
He's made 3 years and he will be around a lot longer.
Some others may not be though


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Lol.. that's actually very good.. now if my dog is next to me on a SHORT lead and the other dog on a lead attacks is that my fault?


How many times do we have to answer this question.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey mods? Leave this one open enough for me to catch up? Only on page 2


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> He's great thanks
> He's made 3 years and he will be around a lot longer.
> Some others may not be though


You just don't get it.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr G said:


> Lol.. that's actually very good.. now if my dog is next to me on a SHORT lead and the other dog on a lead attacks is that my fault?


Yes.

If another dog is onlead, you make sure you pass with enough space between you that it can't attack.

You don't want to take any responsibility, do you?

In my neck of the woods, you would be called 'the dog owner nobody needs'.

You may have owned many dogs, but you appear to have learned nothing. Your dog can only get hurt if you allow him to be in a position to.

Keep him away from dogs you don't know, whether onlead or off.

Simple really.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr G said:


> Lol.. that's actually very good.. now if my dog is next to me on a SHORT lead and the other dog on a lead attacks is that my fault?


If you are concerned about another onlead dog attacking yours why are you not taking steps to avoid the other dog?

The world isn't so small that you can't avoid other onlead dogs!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Yes.
> 
> If another dog is onlead, you make sure you pass with enough space between you that it can't attack.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't think it with this guy would you?


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

LinznMilly said:


> Define "attack"?
> Define "just saying hello"?
> 
> Let me make one thing perfectly clear - if your dog approached mine without my consent, he'd be "saying hello" to nobody but me. Amazing how effective a human barricade (even of 1) can be in dissuading a dog to try his luck, without any violence of any kind. If that didn't work, I'd do whatever was humanely necessary to stop the little blighter from approaching my dog.
> ...





ouesi said:


> Welcome to the forum. What a pleasant first post. I hope you will find here exactly what you're looking for


I'm hoping my next post will attract a bit more interest ...


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> If you are concerned about another onlead dog attacking yours why are you not taking steps to avoid the other dog?
> 
> The world isn't so small that you can't avoid other onlead dogs!


it's called socialisation and is a part of a dogs well being


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> I'm hoping my next post will attract a bit more interest ...


And what will that post be?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> it's called socialisation and is a part of a dogs well being


Some dogs don't want yours in their face.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr G said:


> He's great thanks
> He's made 3 years and he will be around a lot longer.
> Some others may not be though


Do you realise how foolish you sound?

Do you believe you're the only person out there who doesn't want to take responsibility for his own dog?

We get it. You want to let your dog do what the hell he likes, run at other dogs and make an absolute nuisance of himself, whilst you do nothing but blame other dogs and owners and make ridiculous threats of violence.

You sound very, very juvenile and, frankly, ridiculous.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr G said:


> it's called socialisation and is a part of a dogs well being


Only if a dog WANTS to socialise.

There are lots of animals including humans, who have no desire to "socialise" with either their own species or that of others; it is perfectly normal and it is not necessary for dogs to "socialise" with other dogs for their well being.

Socialisation means different things to different animals and owners.

I like my dogs to be both people and dog neutral where possible it makes life easier for everyone.


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

My dog can be a right PITA when he's on lead and greets other dogs.

So for that reason I avoid other dogs when he's on lead. He doesn't need that and neither do I or the other dog and owner involved. What is to be gained from that?

If my dog is on lead and someone let their rude dog bound up and invade his space I'd be less than tolerant. I make every effort during a walk if a dog is approaching us on lead to get my boy back on his lead and walk past ignoring the other dog as much as possible.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> Well I certainly hope I never meet you and your dog!
> 
> I have a Mini Schnauzer who doesn't like strange dogs running up to him to say "hello" especially when they try to push their faces up his nostrils!. If they do he'll give a warning growl to let them know their attention isn't welcome and if they don't take the hint and move away, he'll bark to press the point home. If I was walking him alone it would never reach that stage because I'd intervene and shoo your dog away and walk in another direction.
> 
> ...


Maybe that's because they have each other?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Do you realise how foolish you sound?
> 
> Do you believe you're the only person out there who doesn't want to take responsibility for his own dog?
> 
> ...


Seems he just can't be bothered.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Maybe that's because they have each other?


And schnauzers are one of the worst! Two have attacked him


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr G said:


> it's called socialisation and is a part of a dogs well being


Maybe a larger font might help hammer it home:

Not all dogs want to socialise with other dogs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Maybe that's because they have each other?


My dog is an only dog, he wouldn't want your dog running up to him while his owner can't be bothered to stop him, I'd be body blocking your dog so he couldn't get to mine so there you go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> Maybe a larger font might help hammer it home:
> 
> Not all dogs want to socialise with other dogs.


 Try this *Not all dogs want to socialise with other dogs a bit bigger than you did and in bold like I've done.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> I'm hoping my next post will attract a bit more interest ...


Hrm... I thought that might be you. Welcome back - not.

In cad you aren't who I think you are, to answer your concern about your dog being attacked:
If you find your dog attracts a lot of unwanted negative attention from other dogs, it may be a good idea to assess what exactly your dog is doing while on a short lead by your side to warrant such attention.
It may indeed be that you are unlucky enough to live in an area where all the dogs are aggressive monsters, but a more likely scenario might be that your dog is exhibiting behaviors that might seem innocuous to you, but might not be in the eyes of the dogs he's provoking.

So basically, what is your little dog doing that's attracting attention from other dogs?
Is he reactive on lead?
Does he pull and make squeaking noises from pulling? Or does the pulling affect his gait? This can make him look more like prey than like a dog to other dogs?
Does he stare down other dogs as he walks past? This can be threatening behavior and other dogs won't take kindly to that.

It might be a good idea to teach your little guy to get behind you, not look at other dogs, and then you are in a position to deflect the other dog's approach - if that is what is happening. 
If you're allowing your dog to approach others, then obviously stop that too.

As for socialization, no your dog does not need to socialize with other dogs. Socialization is about having positive experiences in the presence of other dogs, people, etc. Not necessarily about interactions. 
The only interactions I allow my dogs with other dogs are with known dogs who's owners I trust to control their dogs and understand dog body language. Every other dog they are taught to ignore. This leads to a dog who is dog neutral, and not abnormally magnetized to other dogs thinking they are all there for his/her entertainment. Which as you have seen, most dogs don't appreciate anyway.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr G said:


> And schnauzers are one of the worst! Two have attacked him


Really? So, he's been attacked four times that you have admitted on here.

I have owned and walked dogs for forty years. Not one of mine has ever been attacked.

If your dog is being repeatedly attacked, that should tell you something but, sadly, it doesn't.

Keep on blaming everyone else. It's easier, isn't it?

Idiot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> And schnauzers are one of the worst! Two have attacked him


My 80 pound mutt dog was attacked by a yorkshire terrier. While in the obedience ring. The yorkie broke away from his handler to run at my dog aggressively barking and bouncing on his front feet. Fortunately for all involved, it happened in front of the judge and ring steward, and they both blocked the yorkie while my dog held his stay. In a non-obedience setting my dog is definitely the type to correct that sort of behavior and is not shy about making his point. 
We've had two other incidents with yorkies at dog shows. 
Does that mean yorkies are "the worst"? No. It just means we've had a few bad experiences with them.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

danielled said:


> Seems he just can't be bothered.


Sweety your opinion means


Karen_M said:


> My dog can be a right PITA when he's on lead and greets other dogs.
> 
> So for that reason I avoid other dogs when he's on lead. He doesn't need that and neither do I or the other dog and owner involved. What is to be gained from that?
> 
> If my dog is on lead and someone let their rude dog bound up and invade his space I'd be less than tolerant. I make every effort during a walk if a dog is approaching us on lead to get my boy back on his lead and walk past ignoring the other dog as much as possible.


thats a very sociable manner to have!


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Really? So, he's been attacked four times that you have admitted on here.
> 
> I have owned and walked dogs for forty years. Not one of mine has ever been attacked.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Sweety your opinion means
> 
> thats a very sociable manner to have!


For crying out loud can somebody please knock it into this guys head that some dogs don't want to socialise with other dogs. Preferably hard on the head with that stick of his.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

ouesi said:


> My 80 pound mutt dog was attacked by a yorkshire terrier. While in the obedience ring. The yorkie broke away from his handler to run at my dog aggressively barking and bouncing on his front feet. Fortunately for all involved, it happened in front of the judge and ring steward, and they both blocked the yorkie while my dog held his stay. In a non-obedience setting my dog is definitely the type to correct that sort of behavior and is not shy about making his point.
> We've had two other incidents with yorkies at dog shows.
> Does that mean yorkies are "the worst"? No. It just means we've had a few bad experiences with them.


That's a very fair way of putting it.


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Sweety your opinion means
> 
> thats a very sociable manner to have!


Not sociable. Sensible.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Dan I just want to 


danielled said:


> For crying out loud can somebody please knock it into this guys head that some dogs don't want to socialise with other dogs. Preferably hard on the head with that stick of his.


dan I just want to say


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Dan I just want to
> 
> dan I just want to say


Say what?


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Clean out your gold fish


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr G said:


> Clean out your gold fish


What goldfish would you be referring too may I ask.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm certainly getting a lot of likes on this thread. Though still waiting to hear what gold fish Mr G is talking about.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Mr G said:


> Lol.. that's actually very good.. now if my dog is next to me on a SHORT lead and the other dog on a lead attacks is that my fault?


So, let me get this straight ...

Your dog has been attacked twice. Once offlead (for which you admit responsibility), and once onlead,for which you refuse to accept responsibility. Whatever the case, you seem to think it's perfectly acceptable to threaten othere people and their dogs with abeating from a stick.
​In the instance in which your dog was onlead, you were standing talking to the other owner ... How much attention were you actually paying to what either of the dogs were up to? And, as I understand it, in that case, the dog didn't actually attack because you lifted your dog out of the attacking dog's reach?

Glad I'm anti-social and don't stand around chatting to other dog owners while walking my dogs. :Meh


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Well that was a marathon read!

Am sat here like


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Well that was a marathon read!
> 
> Am sat here like


I'll say. Guy is a nutcase.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I enjoyed my popcorn, so that was an upside to this thread


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I enjoyed my popcorn, so that was an upside to this thread


You just can't educate stupid can you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Hrm... I thought that might be you. Welcome back - not.
> 
> In cad you aren't who I think you are, to answer your concern about your dog being attacked:
> If you find your dog attracts a lot of unwanted negative attention from other dogs, it may be a good idea to assess what exactly your dog is doing while on a short lead by your side to warrant such attention.
> ...


As they say, a leapord never changes it's spots, a zebra never changes it's stripes either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh and Mr G here is proof I own a dog, ask anybody on here they will tell you all about Buddy. Fast asleep in that pic after a game of tuggy.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I've caught up...wow, this thread kicked into gear while I was busy today!

...I have a feeling people know something (or some one?) that I don't. Would somebody be lovely and whisper it to me? We all know my spidey sense for these things isn't very good


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
there's a classic article / cautionary tale, titled, "He just wants to say hello!", by trainer Sue Sternberg.
.
my laptop died & i can't afford to rplc it yet, so i can't search for it, copy & paste the link - but please take my word for it, it's informative & well-worth reading.
.
"space invaders" cause a lot of needless trouble for themselves, their owners or handlers, other dogs, & other dogs' owners or handlers.
In addition, "space invaders" generate a lot of income for the vets who mend the injuries, but they lighten the wallets of various owners & cause much worry & heartbreak. 
.
.
.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I think you mean Suzanne Clothier.................... 

http://suzanneclothier.com/he-just-wants-to-say-hi#.WCbEh4iLTIU


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

danielled said:


> As they say, a leapord never changes it's spots, a zebra never changes it's stripes either.


The OP is now awake again I see.................................


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> And on the other end of the scale you have dogs like my Cash who whilst 'ok' with other dogs lacks manners and will push & push & push to get dogs to run around and play in his style only. So yeah, not a good idea to let him have a free for all with up to 10 dogs in which he will be learning nothing more than bully boy tactics to get what he wants. Far better for me to manage his interactions.


Sounds a lot like Spen. Although Spen's generally polite with dogs we meet and move on from if put in a free for all situation he's that typical obnoxious, thuggish Lab. So yeah, he doesn't need to "socialise" in that way at all.

As for dogs needing to socialise, I think so many people see socialisation as interaction with every dog they see and it really isn't. Nor is a noisy "go away and leave me alone" warning with no damage done an attack.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

Kimmikins said:


> I've caught up...wow, this thread kicked into gear while I was busy today!
> 
> ...I have a feeling people know something (or some one?) that I don't. Would somebody be lovely and whisper it to me? We all know my spidey sense for these things isn't very good


Sent you a pm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

Mr G said:


> I bet you don't even own a dog


Wrongo for a fourth time, see the pic of my westie who I have had since he was 12 weeks old. Buddy is his name and he is now 4 years old.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

Ok so after reading all your suggestions I have decided to keep my dog on a lead when near other dogs, fair point.
If another dog attacks him while on his lead I will kick it in the ribs with my best boots instead,
Thanks for comments and fk yall


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

smokeybear said:


> The OP is now awake again I see.................................


Don't be a stalker weirdo


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Time to leave this thread to disappear I think , it's becoming quite unpleasant.


----------



## Mr G (Nov 10, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Time to leave this thread to disappear I think , it's becoming quite unpleasant.


It's nearly as unpleasant as aggressive dog owners!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Closed, I think this has run its course & the OP has had sound advice from other members


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely !


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You beat me to it !


----------

